# Future Features



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Lyft just received another round of funding and has pledged some improvements in their app. I drive for both and like certain things about each GUI. With Uber, I can text the rider, but can't call them...and visa versa with Lyft. I get frustrated(as many of us do) when drivers or pax should be able to do something simple, but can't.

I know there have been other threads about app features, but I'd like to start a new, updated one and focus only on Uber at this time. It is inevitable that they add new features for drivers and passengers...what do you think those should be??? We know tipping should be one of those features...SO, PLEASE DON'T MAKE THIS A DISCUSSION ABOUT THIS TIPPING IN THE APP!

I'll add a post that has some of my ideas


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

PREFERRED DRIVERS
When a pax encounters a driver that they like, they could flag them as a "preferred" driver. when requesting a car, they could have a notification that would ask them if they would like to see if any of their "preferred" drivers are available and maybe cycle through a list of their top 5, or so before going to the closest car. But, if their need is to simply get where they need to go, they could just bypass it and say get me the closest driver.

...more to come


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Add the uber & lyft pax phone number to your contacts then call or text at will.

The preffered driver idea is cool.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

OP what you mean you can't call the pax with Uber app


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> OP what you mean you can't call the pax with Uber app


We dont have their number. if i call the virtual number, it calls me. Maybe I am doing something wrong?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ReiTULize said:


> We dont have their number. if i call the virtual number, it calls me. Maybe I am doing something wrong?


Uber? At least with Android app you just touch your virtual number and it will call the last/current pax


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Uber? At least with Android app you just touch your virtual number and it will call the last/current pax


Last time I tried it, it just called _me_. That was a while ago though


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

DYNAMIC PLATFORM:

Drivers that are classed as X, XL, etc... should be able to dynamically change which platform that want to be on. If there are tons of X drivers in my area, I would rather be XL only...unless it's surging. Same with Black, Select and others. It hurts Uber, as pax are learning that Select cars also have to pickup X requests. It's my understanding that this feature is in some markets...why not extend to all?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

ANDROID WIDGET:

For those who use Android devices, widgets can be cool and useful tools. A widget for our home screen that showed the surges on a small map or even just a 1×1 lightning bolt icon with a number range that shows what surges are in your area(1.0 - 2.5). Just by looking at your phone, you know that its surging without opening the rider app


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> DYNAMIC PLATFORM:
> 
> Drivers that are classed as X, XL, etc... should be able to dynamically change which platform that want to be on. If there are tons of X drivers in my area, I would rather be XL only...unless it's surging. Same with Black, Select and others. It hurts Uber, as pax are learning that Select cars also have to pickup X requests. It's my understanding that this feature is in some markets...why not extend to all?


We have that option in SD County. Odd that you could not do that there. Write them and ask why that option is not allowed in your area. It might be as simple as you onboarding your same car on the XL platform. In fact go to your dashboard now and attempt to onboard "a new vehicle", but your same car as an XL.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Lyft just received another round of funding and has pledged some improvements in their app. I drive for both and like certain things about each GUI. With Uber, I can text the rider, but can't call them...and visa versa with Lyft. I get frustrated(as many of us do) when drivers or pax should be able to do something simple, but can't.
> 
> I know there have been other threads about app features, but I'd like to start a new, updated one and focus only on Uber at this time. It is inevitable that they add new features for drivers and passengers...what do you think those should be??? We know tipping should be one of those features...SO, PLEASE DON'T MAKE THIS A DISCUSSION ABOUT THIS TIPPING IN THE APP!
> 
> I'll add a post that has some of my ideas


POST # 1 /@ReviTULize : What a Great
Idear!
Thanks for Soliciting Outside-the-Box
Solutions. Lord only knows what Emp-
eror A••hat has his "engineers" and
"IT" minions doing!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> We have that option in SD County. Odd that you could not do that there. Write them and ask why that option is not allowed in your area. It might be as simple as you onboarding your same car on the XL platfor. In fact go to your dashboard now and attempt to onboard "a new vehicle", but your same car as an XL.


My cars were dynamically set, once I added them and uploaded docs. I didn't have any way of choosing. Would love to be able to figure it out. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> We dont have their number. if i call the virtual number, it calls me. Maybe I am doing something wrong?


you can call Uber pax by hitting the info button & the number will pop up & includes pax rating, if fare is a surge & surge rate. you touch phone # to contact the pax. If u have a phone supplied by Uber then can't call. That's the procedure using my I phone.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> My cars were dynamically set, once I added them and uploaded docs. I didn't have any way of choosing. Would love to be able to figure it out. Thanks for the reply


Is there an option to add another "new car" on your dashboard? If I go to my dashboard it has an "add vehicle" tab. What happens if you upload your info, does it kick you out as a duplicate? If you have not tried I would do that, and then hopefully you will see a tab for platform selection after you have entered in your car info.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Is there an option to add another "new car" on your dashboard? If I go to my dashboard it has an "add vehicle" tab. What happens if you upload your info, does it kick you out as a duplicate? If you have not tried I would do that, and then hopefully you will see a tab for platform selection after you have entered in your car info.


Aahh. I have never tried to get that far because I never had to do that initially. I'll gove it a shot and post the results


----------



## uberwhip (Mar 15, 2015)

1) How about Driver notes, maybe a section that the drivers could add a small note after a ride. The next driver would see would see the note during the ping when the address pops up. If their last driver left a note to say "6 drunk guys- goodluck" that might help the rest of us avoid the ping. 

2) I also would like to be able to zoom in or out of the map during the ping request instead of only seeing how far and 2 streets of the map view.

3) how about an option to turn on and off where the other uber drivers are without having to keep flipping back and forth between the riders and drivers app for the same information.


----------



## YellowAntennaBall (Sep 21, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> We have that option in SD County. Odd that you could not do that there. Write them and ask why that option is not allowed in your area. It might be as simple as you onboarding your same car on the XL platfor. In fact go to your dashboard now and attempt to onboard "a new vehicle", but your same car as an XL.





frndthDuvel said:


> Is there an option to add another "new car" on your dashboard? If I go to my dashboard it has an "add vehicle" tab. What happens if you upload your info, does it kick you out as a duplicate? If you have not tried I would do that, and then hopefully you will see a tab for platform selection after you have entered in your car info.


I want to do this too. I have a car that is eligible for X, XL and SELECT. There are times when I only want to take XL and SELECT requests.
In the dashboard, if I try to add the vehicle again, it says no, that license plate is already registered.
Awhile ago, a CSR said to put a + before and after the plate, (+ABC 123+) but that did not work. I sent an email back to Uber asking for help on this and they haven't replied in 3 days.

Has ANYONE been able to add the same car twice to the same or different driver accounts without the help of an Uber CSR?


----------



## uberwhip (Mar 15, 2015)

When i asked a CSR about when dayton would get the XL, select options i was told, "we don't have a timeframe" but that when it was available i could have my current car reclassified through uber support. I would assume you should be able to get a CSR to do it for you if you drive where its available.


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

Anyone can request to have options of doing multiple platforms. You cannot do yourself, email in and request. They will add the options as another car. On mine, if I select my car in lowercase letters, I can do both X and select. In uppercase letters it shows me only as select. So I can choose to do both if I'd like on the fly.


----------



## YellowAntennaBall (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion. Lowercase letters worked!
I was able to add the same license plate number. Now will just ask CSR to set requests types sent to that vehicle.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

uberwhip said:


> 1) How about Driver notes, maybe a section that the drivers could add a small note after a ride. The next driver would see would see the note during the ping when the address pops up. If their last driver left a note to say "6 drunk guys- goodluck" that might help the rest of us avoid the ping.
> 
> 2) I also would like to be able to zoom in or out of the map during the ping request instead of only seeing how far and 2 streets of the map view.
> 
> 3) how about an option to turn on and off where the other uber drivers are without having to keep flipping back and forth between the riders and drivers app for the same information.


I like where this is going...great ideas!
1. Could possibly be abused ("two hot ****s", "short ride", etc...) great idea if it can be monitored or people could get stuck.
2.100% agree
3.Very cool. Maybe even set the number of cars that you see(10, 15,20, etc...). Or "total cars" online in smaller markets like mine.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

For now I just wish they would give us the ability to see other drivers from the partner app and let us know when we're entering and leaving the airport zone with our queue number.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

If there is a pax that needs to go from toronto to brampton and I am ready end my shift and drive home, I want to be able to pair with that pax and get that ride to offset my dead miles. also i cant believe no one has said tip feature for uber yet lol


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Is there an option to add another "new car" on your dashboard? If I go to my dashboard it has an "add vehicle" tab. What happens if you upload your info, does it kick you out as a duplicate? If you have not tried I would do that, and then hopefully you will see a tab for platform selection after you have entered in your car info.


This worked for me! I added a second vehicle and then emailed support. They added the "+lic plate+" just like you said. It's still under review as a new vehicle, but should be approved soon.

Thanks again! It still _should _be a standard feature of the app that we can dynamically change, IMHO.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Would like to see a pic of the pax after accepting the request


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I would like a filter option.

I want to be able to filter out passengers based on things like:

distance away from my current position
direction of travel
star rating
etc


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ANDROID DEVICES:

Make the Uber Partner app multi-window compatible.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> ANDROID DEVICES:
> 
> Make the Uber Partner app multi-window compatible.


100 % agree! You could surf or do work while still seeing whats going on.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> 100 % agree! You could surf or do work while still seeing whats going on.


Precisely!


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Would like to see a pic of the pax after accepting the request


t









I'm sure Drivers won't judge who to pick up.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Bob Smith said:


> t
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's high end compared to some that I see, lol


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> That's high end compared to some that I see, lol


Lmao!!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

How about totals...gross & net? Some would set a daily goal and maybe stay on longer until they reach it.
I'm not quite sure why this is only viewable on the portal, but their "1, 7, 30, 365" presets are not very useable. It would be simple to add the ability choose any custom date range that you want.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Would like to see a pic of the pax after accepting the request


That's a great idea and would be a very important feature


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

zMann said:


> That's a great idea and would be a very important feature


Lyft does it. Love that feature. Once again: Lyft 1, Uber 0.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Lyft does it. Love that feature. Once again: Lyft 1, Uber 0.


+1
I think Lyft only let's you see it when you end a trip...correct? That doesn't make sense, but good to have


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> +1
> I think Lyft only let's you see it when you end a trip...correct? That doesn't make sense, but good to have


No. When you accept a ping, you see the pax's pic. I had a hottie ring me last night, so I hurried my ass to get to her...and it was worth it. She was HAWT!


----------



## HappyDriver (Mar 10, 2015)

Upon arrival, option for driver to start the meter when rider is taking too long to hop in. Once driver begins ride, app will promptly notify rider and confirm "Driver has started the meter. Do you agree?" All those unpaid minutes waiting for the rider is wasted revenue for Uber and the driver.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

HappyDriver said:


> Upon arrival, option for driver to start the meter when rider is taking too long to hop in. Once driver begins ride, app will promptly notify rider and confirm "Driver has started the meter. Do you agree?" All those unpaid minutes waiting for the rider is wasted revenue for Uber and the driver.


I agree


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> No. When you accept a ping, you see the pax's pic. I had a hottie ring me last night, so I hurried my ass to get to her...and it was worth it. She was HAWT!


I was talking about the earnings total


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I would like to be able to see the pax final destination at the time of ping before I accept. 

I was pinged by a rider that was 12 minutes away. I accepted the ping. Once I arrived and picked up the client she literally wanted to go two blocks away to her school. I was like WTF!?!? $4.00 SMMFH. I'm now a babysitter.

I also think it should be MANDATORY for the pax to put in their final destination. If they don't know or are new to the area, there's this little thing called Google that can help them out with that. 

I'm finding very few pax will even attempt to put in where they're going and it really is a PITA. If they don't know where they're going, how the heck am I supposed to know where they're going??


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> I would like to be able to see the pax final destination at the time of ping before I accept.
> 
> I was pinged by a rider that was 12 minutes away. I accepted the ping. Once I arrived and picked up the client she literally wanted to go two blocks away to her school. I was like WTF!?!? $4.00 SMMFH. I'm now a babysitter.
> 
> ...


I feel ya. That's the very reason I don't accept pings that are more than 10 minutes away. No payoff.

I, too, am tired of lazy paxs who don't input their destination. That's why I send this auto-text after I accept the ping.

Hi, I'm [Desert Driver.] I'll be your Uber driver. I will be arriving shortly. I'm driving a bright orange Honda Fit. If you haven't entered your final destination, please do so now. See you soon!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh wow, that auto text is awesome. I'm not using one of Ubers iPhones, I'm using an HTC One M8 Android.
How do I use such an auto text. That's a brilliant idea. You can PM me if that's a thing on these forums.

Thx


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> Oh wow, that auto text is awesome. I'm not using one of Ubers iPhones, I'm using an HTC One M8 Android.
> How do I use such an auto text. That's a brilliant idea. You can PM me if that's a thing on these forums.
> 
> Thx


Simply open your text messaging app and create a text template. Rather than step you through it here, Google "Android text messaging text template." It's simple.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Headed there now 

Thx again


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

YellowAntennaBall said:


> Now will just ask CSR to set requests types sent to that vehicle.


So - how did that request go for you?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I want to know if address input was via pin drop or simple data entry. Still more than half the problems are originating from failing to enter address(es).


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I want to know any virgin riders so I can walk them through few simple training sessions.
* how to input address
* why they should also provide location, landmark, place info to driver as soon as they order a ride
* on demand nature of ride share that requires rider to be ready and tracking the drivers arrival


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I want a personalized heat map only consisting of my fares and always enabled for me. I should be able to customize it by date range.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I want to know where I stack up versus other drivers for a given week, month or year in terms of total net pay after Uber cuts. It is good to know I have higher than average ratings but what if my earnings are lower/higher than average I want to know that as well.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> I wouldn't expect Uber to add nice features to the driver app that benefit the driver, their track record of things they've done in the 6+ months I have been doing this says otherwise.


I totally agree. But still I can't help but think a better world.


----------



## YellowAntennaBall (Sep 21, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> So - how did that request go for you?


This really should be in a different thread ...
The ultimate answer was I didn't get what I wanted even after getting the same car registered twice.
In Cinci, it is no XL without X. Got an email direct from the OH Operations Manager Brian, whom I have met before, after several back and forth emails with a CSR or 2 that were clueless.

I could get a SELECT only account or I need to take all 3. This means that I will continue to have a lower acceptance rate than Uber would like. Not a big deal for me overall, but I'd prefer the option of not having to take X.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

YellowAntennaBall said:


> The ultimate answer was I didn't get what I wanted even after getting the same car registered twice. In Cinci, it is no XL without X. Got an email direct from the OH Operations Manager Brian, whom I have met before, after several back and forth emails with a CSR or 2 that were clueless. I could get a SELECT only account or I need to take all 3. This means that I will continue to have a lower acceptance rate than Uber would like. Not a big deal for me overall, but I'd prefer the option of not having to take X.


I'm in Cleveland and when they introduced SELECT here, I got my car approved and requested that they set up a second profile for me that was SELECT only - and they (OH Operations) told me they don't do that. When I pointed out that it is done in other markets, the CSR told me not to listen to what other drivers said online - that they were making stuff up. When I pushed the issue, Uber operations told me they do not allow that in OH because it would reduce the number of cars available for riders.

So, I face the same dilemma you do: I have a lower acceptance rate than I would like because I will not drive 20 minutes to pick up an X ride request.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I feel ya. That's the very reason I don't accept pings that are more than 10 minutes away. No payoff.
> 
> I, too, am tired of lazy paxs who don't input their destination. That's why I send this auto-text after I accept the ping.
> 
> Hi, I'm [Desert Driver.] I'll be your Uber driver. I will be arriving shortly. I'm driving a bright orange Honda Fit. If you haven't entered your final destination, please do so now. See you soon!


But unless they text back the destination you still don't get it until you arrive.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I want to know where I stack up versus other drivers for a given week, month or year in terms of total net pay after Uber cuts.


*SherpaShare* does that.
The more drivers that use their system, the better the analytics are for the city.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> But unless they text back the destination you still don't get it until you arrive.


Correctamundo.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I want to know where I stack up versus other drivers for a given week, month or year in terms of total net pay after Uber cuts. It is good to know I have higher than average ratings but what if my earnings are lower/higher than average I want to know that as well.


see the update I posted above - screenshot of weekly stats for my city (includes about 100 drivers)


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

"SO, PLEASE DON'T MAKE THIS A DISCUSSION ABOUT THIS TIPPING IN THE APP!" 

The problem is that when you demand that people don't discuss, most likely they'll want to even more!!!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Correctamundo.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I feel ya. That's the very reason I don't accept pings that are more than 10 minutes away. No payoff.
> 
> I, too, am tired of lazy paxs who don't input their destination. That's why I send this auto-text after I accept the ping.
> 
> Hi, I'm [Desert Driver.] I'll be your Uber driver. I will be arriving shortly. I'm driving a bright orange Honda Fit. If you haven't entered your final destination, please do so now. See you soon!


This is one of the smartest things to do, I've done it for a long time, it cuts down on wait times for the rider and Lets them know you're competant. Mine doesn't include the request to enter final destination...I'll think that one over...
How to get texts pre-loaded so you can have it ready to copy and paste throughout shift, iOS:
>Settings
>General
>Keyboard 
>Shortcuts


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Riders shouldn't just see "no cars available". They should see the number of cars in the area and an estimate of when one may be available. It would be more informative and reduce the number that decide to take a taxi.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Riders should see a comparison of fares during surge:

"Demand is off the Chart! 1.5x fares in effect. This is the same price as a non-surge fare last summer. Also, uber now starts its share by taking $1 immediately and calling it the "safe rider" fee. Also, the dollar has less purchasing power than last year. Heil Hitler!!"


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I need to see the destination either after accepting a request or after arriving to the pax location.

uber needs to limit our travel time to pax location to 10 minutes max. 

Mandatory destination input (allow to input multiple stops)

Allow pax to see drivers who are about to drop off another pax and able to request you before your ride ends. Back to back rides (sidecar already has this)

Chicago market only... Raise the damn minimum fare to $5. Current $2.70 is a joke. 

If a pax rates a driver 5 or less, have them explain what could be improved. If nothing is entered revert the rating to 5.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Uber-slob. This platform features drivers with old cars, little knowledge of the area, and questionable hygiene. LMAO


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Also..
on the driver portal, it would be nice to see the rating and a number next to it representing how many trips that is based off of.
For example... if i see 25 trips totaling $185 and my rating is 4.96. Is that for all 25 trips or just 10?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

If you accept a ride that is over x minutes away and a closer car comes online while you are en route. What if a notification prompted you with the opportunity to "offer" the ride to that driver. If they decline, it would still be yours.

Could be a good way to save commute time and expenses


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Lyft just received another round of funding and has pledged some improvements in their app. I drive for both and like certain things about each GUI. With Uber, I can text the rider, but can't call them...and visa versa with Lyft. I get frustrated(as many of us do) when drivers or pax should be able to do something simple, but can't.
> 
> I know there have been other threads about app features, but I'd like to start a new, updated one and focus only on Uber at this time. It is inevitable that they add new features for drivers and passengers...what do you think those should be??? We know tipping should be one of those features...SO, PLEASE DON'T MAKE THIS A DISCUSSION ABOUT THIS TIPPING IN THE APP!
> 
> I'll add a post that has some of my ideas


I would like to see a direction filter. If I'm going somewhere, I'd like to be able to enter my destination and then only accept pings that are going my way. This would be especially helpful when trying to make it back home at the end of an Uber session. Should be an easy thing to implement as it's an offshoot of the Uberpool technology. Pretty much any time any of us are going somewhere we could stay online if we didn't have to worry about getting rides in the wrong direction.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Uber really needs to work with partners to add features. Nothing new has been added in awhile. Did see the new "earnings" feature today, though.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I was thinking yesterday, that it would be nice to have a "reject" button.
If a request came to me, I could reject it within a few seconds and it could be passed to the next driver. If you think about it, for every rejected request, the ride would be passed to the next driver about 10 seconds faster. At their volume...it could equal more rides for Uber.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

gman said:


> I would like to see a direction filter. If I'm going somewhere, I'd like to be able to enter my destination and then only accept pings that are going my way. This would be especially helpful when trying to make it back home at the end of an Uber session. Should be an easy thing to implement as it's an offshoot of the Uberpool technology. Pretty much any time any of us are going somewhere we could stay online if we didn't have to worry about getting rides in the wrong direction.


I like that idea. This is probably the most important enhancement that has to potential to reduce dead miles.
sometimes I end up so far away from home and I always wish that this feature was available.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> I was thinking yesterday, that it would be nice to have a "reject" button.
> If a request came to me, I could reject it within a few seconds and it could be passed to the next driver. If you think about it, for every rejected request, the ride would be passed to the next driver about 10 seconds faster. At their volume...it could equal more rides for Uber.


To further enhance this feature, once ejected, the same request should not circle back to me, at least for 10 more minutes.


----------

